# Rye-Ola company history information request...



## Houdini (May 3, 2016)

Purchased a Rye-Ola bottle this weekend at the local flea. Marked Rye-Ola - Atlanta, GA and was curious about the company and type of soda. Could not find anything on web. Any help appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## ACLbottles (May 3, 2016)

Could you post a picture of the bottle? I really like these copycat sodas and I'd love to see a picture of yours. Thanks!


----------



## Houdini (May 4, 2016)

It has not been cleaned yet so it's kind of hazy. I too like these and have started to collect the imitators. 

View attachment 171394

View attachment 171395


----------



## Houdini (May 4, 2016)




----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 4, 2016)

Houdini

According to the information on this link, the Rye-Ola Company was in existence between 1905 and 1922 ...

http://www.bhamwiki.com/w/Rye-Ola

I don't know when the Atlanta, Georgia operation was established, but this directory listing will give you some names and an address to work with ...

Atlanta, Georgia Directory ~ *1913*


----------



## Houdini (May 4, 2016)

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Houdini
> 
> According to the information on this link, the Rye-Ola Company was in existence between 1905 and 1922 ...
> 
> ...




Very interesting I guess they had a distribution location in Atlanta, GA

Thanks for the info. Would love to see more of the bottles.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 4, 2016)

I found a brief mention of another Atlanta, Georgia address but it did not include any specifics other than it was from 1916 ...

*253 Decatur*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 4, 2016)

This is from the *1909-1910* Atlanta, Georgia directory ...

*91 N Forsyth / J. M. Bradbury*


----------



## sunrunner (May 6, 2016)

I wonder if all those other bottlers had embossed bottles , and if anybody has found them . like zero cola or rainbow cola.


----------



## kolawars (Apr 24, 2017)

Here's the book on Atlanta Sodas with bottles pictured: 
www.kolawars.com


----------

